# Pickguard (pick guard) *GROUP BUY POST ORDERS HERE*



## hewunch (Jul 6, 2009)

*CLOSED!

PLEASE POST YOUR ORDERS HERE

*OK, I talked with the company this morning and here are the prices we have come up with. Here is how it will be displayed  Color(s), Thickness, Price for 9.5" x 7 3/4" give or take a 1/4". If we get 15 of any type, there will be a 20% discount. If you have already paid at that point, I will refund the extra to you. The number after the price will be updated to reflect the number of sheets ordered.

Black Gloss Single Layer .070 $10.50 -4
White Gloss Single Layer .070 $10.50 -5
White/Black/White 3-ply .090 $11.25 -16
Black/White/Black 3-ply .090 $11.25         -15
Red Gloss Single Layer .060 $14 -5
Cobalt Blue Gloss Single Layer .060 $14 -4
Red/White/Red 3-ply .090 $14 -15.5
Blue/White/Blue 3-ply .090 $14 -11
Yellow/Black/Yellow 3-ply .090 $14 -4
Black/Red/Black 3-ply .090 $14 -6
Red/Black/Red 3-ply .090 $14 -3
Black/Yellow/Black 3-ply .090 $14 -4
Green/White/Green 3-ply .090 $14 -4
Orange/White/Orange  3-ply .090 $14 -6

Shipping will be via flat rate Priority Mail Envelope unless you request otherwise. So it would be $5.25 for postage in the US and if you want it insured that would be extra. I am willing to send it out of the country, figure 3.5oz per piece and we will have to get together on shipping cost.

Now some particulars. 
1) I need to order these in multiples of 3. As they will be coming in a longer piece that I will be cutting down and I will be able to get 3 pieces from each larger piece. Orders will be filled in 1st paid first served basis. So if I get 4 orders for Green/White/Green, the first 3 to pay will get it, the last will not. I don't know any other way to handle it than that and not get stuck with a bunch of material. IF you can help me think of a better way, please contact me. *UPDATE! I HAVE A BUYER FOR LEFT OVERS SO ALL ORDERS WILL BE PLACED.*
2) Paypal fees are included in the above price. Hence the $5.25 shipping price. That includes the $.30 paypal fee, the shipping cost and the cost of my label and tape.
3) I would be willing to split sheets. The cost would be 1/2 the per piece cost +.25 for the cut per person. (This might help solve the multiples of 3 issue).
4) This buy will run from between today 7-6-09 and next Thursday 7-16-09. I will place the order on 7-17 so I need your payment by then.
5) I know I can get AT LEAST 10 sheets in a flat rate without issue. 

*Post your orders here
PM me your email address (so I can send a paypal invoice)
Please put your IAP name on all emails, paypal etc. THANKS!
*You will be contacted if there are any issues.
Any overages will be donated to the IAP.

Thanks to these folks from whom I have received payment
mackc, OKLAHOMAN, JFeagans, mbroberg, randyrls, wolftat, seawolf,  hdbblue, TomW, Kruger, Bree, MDWine, snuf777,  JohnU. JohnM, Dexter0606, diamundgem, soccer2010 and sbrant


----------



## hewunch (Jul 6, 2009)

An additional post to say I will be bringing the "feeler" orders over today so unless you are changing your original order, you should not need to post again. Thanks!
Hans


----------



## randyrls (Jul 6, 2009)

Sending PM.


----------



## Mack C. (Jul 6, 2009)

My original order stands as follows:

1 Black White Black, 1 White Black White, 
1 Red White Red, 1 Blue White Blue & 1 Black Yellow Black

email address has been pm'd.


----------



## TomW (Jul 6, 2009)

Hans,

I'd like to order one each:

White/Black/White 3-ply .090 $11.25 
Black/White/Black 3-ply .090 $11.25 
Red/White/Red 3-ply .090 $14 
Blue/White/Blue 3-ply .090 $14 
 
PM on the way.

Tom


----------



## Druid (Jul 6, 2009)

(1) Red/White/Red 3-ply .090 $14
(1) Red Gloss Single Layer .060 $14
(2) Black/White/Black 3-ply .090 $11.25 $22.5
(2) Black Gloss Single Layer .070 $10.50 $21
(2) Cobalt Blue Gloss Single Layer .060 $14 $28
(1) White Gloss Single Layer .070 $10.50
(1) White/Black/White 3-ply .090 $11.25
(1) Blue/White/Blue 3-ply .090 $14


$135.25 = $5.25 shipping = $140.50

PM on its way

Thanks


----------



## PrivatePens (Jul 6, 2009)

(1)  Red/White/Red
(1)  Black/Red/Black 
(1)  Red/Black/Red


----------



## mbroberg (Jul 6, 2009)

White/Black/White 3-ply .090 $11.25 -14
Black/White/Black 3-ply .090 $11.25 -14
Red/White/Red 3-ply .090 $14 -14
Blue/White/Blue 3-ply .090 $14 -9
Yellow/Black/Yellow 3-ply .090 $14 -1
Red/Black/Red 3-ply .090 $14 -2
Green/White/Green 3-ply .090 $14
Orange/White/Orange 3-ply .090 $14 -1


PM on its way.

Thanks for taking this project on.
Mike


----------



## hewunch (Jul 6, 2009)

Once all the originals post that they want what they said they want, we will be at 20% off of R/W/R and probably soon w/b/w and b/w/b


----------



## wolftat (Jul 6, 2009)

Black Gloss Single Layer .070 $10.50 -1
White Gloss Single Layer .070 $10.50 -1
Red Gloss Single Layer .060 $14 -1
Cobalt Blue Gloss Single Layer .060 $14 -1
Red/White/Red 3-ply .090 $14 -1
Blue/White/Blue 3-ply .090 $14 -1
Yellow/Black/Yellow 3-ply .090 $7.25 -1/2
Black/Red/Black 3-ply .090 $7.25 -1/2
Red/Black/Red 3-ply .090 $7.25 -1/2
Black/Yellow/Black 3-ply .090 $7.25 -1/2
Green/White/Green 3-ply .090 $7.25 -1/2
Orange/White/Orange 3-ply .090 $7.25 -1/2
That should come to $120.50 and I have a feeling that the shipping might change with this size order so let me know. Thanks


----------



## soccer2010 (Jul 6, 2009)

I would like the following:
 
White/Black/White 3-ply .090 $11.25
Red/White/Red 3-ply .090 $14
Blue/White/Blue 3-ply .090 $14
 
Thanks
John


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jul 6, 2009)

Hans, leave my order as I had in the feeler.....


----------



## kruger (Jul 7, 2009)

i like to order one of each:

White/Black/White 3-ply .090 $11.25 -14
Black/White/Black 3-ply .090 $11.25 -13
Green/White/Green 3-ply .090 $14 -1.5
Orange/White/Orange 3-ply .090 $14 -2.5

send me a paypal

Shipping to france is 13.25usd

thanks


----------



## hewunch (Jul 8, 2009)

Still waiting to hear back from some of the original folks.


----------



## seawolf (Jul 9, 2009)

pay pal and PM sent,
Mark


----------



## hewunch (Jul 9, 2009)

Mark, I got you covered. In fact on the bottom of the first post, I have listed those who have paid. That will help everyone to know that when they pay, I have received their payment (and know who they are, as now I am dealing with "real" names :biggrin


----------



## Bree (Jul 9, 2009)

I want:

Black Gloss Single Layer .070 $10.50 - 1 sheet
White Gloss Single Layer .070 $10.50 - 1 sheet
White/Black/White 3-ply .090 $11.25 - 1 sheet
Black/White/Black 3-ply .090 $11.25 - 1 sheet
Red/White/Red 3-ply .090 $7.25 - 1/2 sheet
Red/Black/Red 3-ply .090 $7.25 - 1/2 sheet
Yellow/Black/Yellow 3-ply .090 $7.25 - 1/2 sheet
Black/Yellow/Black 3-ply .090 $7.25 - 1/2 sheet
Green/White/Green 3-ply .090 $7.25 - 1/2 sheet
Orange/White/Orange 3-ply .090 $7.25 - 1/2 sheet

That will be a nice stash. Thx!
Bree


----------



## dexter0606 (Jul 9, 2009)

hewunch said:


> Still waiting to hear back from some of the original folks.


I'm still in. Just waiting for my wife to get back from her trip. She also has some ideas on what I need so my original will change.
Contact you in a day or two

Thanks
Jeff


----------



## diamundgem (Jul 9, 2009)

I would like this order.  Email me the correct amount and I will Pay pal
White/Black/White 3-ply .090 $11.25 
Black/White/Black 3-ply .090 $11.25 
Red/White/Red 3-ply .090 $14 
  jim stewart


----------



## hewunch (Jul 9, 2009)

OK, the list is up to date with committed/semi-committed numbers (that is people who have paid and people who have been sent an invoice.


----------



## JohnU (Jul 10, 2009)

rwr, bwb, blwbl, wbw 
In the feeler I posted that I wanted one of each of the following... red white red, black white black, blue white blue, white black white.  I would like to add one of each of the following to my order... green white green, orange white orange.  Thanks, John  I'll pm you my email for my total.


----------



## MDWine (Jul 10, 2009)

OK, sorry to take so long!!

I'm in for two:
White/Black/White 3-ply .090 $11.25
Black/White/Black 3-ply .090 $11.25


----------



## hewunch (Jul 13, 2009)

Still waiting on some of the payments. As you can see we are on the edge of 15 on a couple of the colors. So now would be the time to join in. Remember the buy closes on Thursday.


----------



## jfoh (Jul 13, 2009)

Black Gloss Single Layer .070 $10.50 -1
White Gloss Single Layer .070 $10.50 -1
White/Black/White 3-ply .090 $11.25 -1
Black/White/Black 3-ply .090 $11.25 -1
Red Gloss Single Layer .060 $14 -1
Cobalt Blue Gloss Single Layer .060 $14 -1
Red/White/Red 3-ply .090 $14 -1
Blue/White/Blue 3-ply .090 $14 -1
Black/Red/Black 3-ply .090 $14 -1
Red/Black/Red 3-ply .090 $14 -1

This should last me until my government stimulus check comes in. Send me a total and I will send you a payment. Thanks for the group buy. I just love these group buys but for some reason my wife is less than thrilled. Go figure a woman sometimes.


----------



## aggromere (Jul 14, 2009)

I would like the following:

Black Gloss Single Layer .070 $10.50 -1
White Gloss Single Layer .070 $10.50 -1
Red Gloss Single Layer .060 $14 -2
Cobalt Blue Gloss Single Layer .060 $14 -2
Blue/White/Blue 3-ply .090 $14 -1
Orange/White/Orange 3-ply .090 $14 -1

I think that comes to $77.00 plus shipping.  Please send me a pm with your paypal and how much I owe you.  thanks for doing this.


----------



## sbrant (Jul 15, 2009)

*Order*

Please order me the following -

1 - White/Black/White 3-ply .090 $11.25
1 - Black/White/Black 3-ply .090 $11.25
1 - Red/White/Red 3-ply .090 $14
1 - Blue/White/Blue 3-ply .090 $14
1 - Yellow/Black/Yellow 3-ply .090 $14
1 - 1Black/Red/Black 3-ply .090 $14
1 - Red/Black/Red 3-ply .090 $14

Please send me a total and your paypal and I will get you paid.  Thank you very much for doing this.  

Skip


----------



## hewunch (Jul 16, 2009)

Last Day of the Buy! And those who have said they wanted something but have not yet paid, I need your payment or at least some strong encouragement to purchase your stuff. Thanks
Hans


----------



## jason_r (Jul 16, 2009)

hewunch said:


> *PLEASE POST YOUR ORDERS HERE
> 
> 
> Black Gloss Single Layer .070 $10.50 -1
> ...


----------



## hewunch (Jul 16, 2009)

Ok we are @ 15 on w/b/w, b/w/b and r/w/r. I will be issuing refunds this evening/night for those who have purchased those. Thanks!
Hans


----------



## hewunch (Jul 16, 2009)

*I think I have a buyer for leftovers so all orders will be processed.*


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jul 16, 2009)

This is why I like to do business with members. Thanks Hans.....Next time we do this or any othe G/B and refunds are issued maybe we could have them donated to the site....





hewunch said:


> Ok we are @ 15 on w/b/w, b/w/b and r/w/r. I will be issuing refunds this evening/night for those who have purchased those. Thanks!
> Hans


----------



## John M (Jul 16, 2009)

Good stuff, got my refund already.  He is good people!!!


----------



## hewunch (Jul 16, 2009)

I guess I should have said this a while back. If anyone was looking for Delrin Bushings I ought to be able to include them in your envelope. The only thing I would charge for "shipping" is the bubble mailer ($.50) to keep them from working their way out of the envelope. PM me, and once I get the pickguard cut, I will let you know if they will fit and you can paypal me for them then.


----------



## mbroberg (Jul 16, 2009)

Wow! Unexpected money just showed up!  Thanks Hans for all of your work on this.


----------



## Bree (Jul 16, 2009)

Yep I got me some ca$h too! So I just put in an order for some Olive burl wood with some of that $$$! Thx Hans!!
:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## hewunch (Jul 17, 2009)

Pickguard is purchased. I will let you know when it arrives.


----------



## hewunch (Jul 23, 2009)

Just wanted to let y'all know that I got the first shipment in. I had to order from 2 different companies. It was for the w/b/w, r/w/r, bl/w/bl and b/w/b (those with ~15 orders or more). And for the folks that only ordered those, they have gone out. Please let me know when they arrive.


----------



## hewunch (Jul 27, 2009)

The other order has been shipped. I should have it by Friday and if I am able to get them cut they should be in the mail the first of the week. Just wanted to keep everyone up to date.


----------



## John M (Jul 27, 2009)

Got my stuff on sat.  Good stuff man, thanx for putting it together.


----------



## hewunch (Jul 31, 2009)

Pickguard Update***

My 2nd supplier (first time I have used them) did not have any of the Yellow/Black/Yellow in stock and does not know when they will get them. So if it is alright by everyone, I will just refund that cost to those who purchased it. They also did not have enough Red, so I am having to get more red from the other supplier (read, MUCH MORE RED!) So I will have plenty of extra solid red sheets available if anyone who purchased the y/b/y would like to swap out for red, I can do that too. PMs will go out to all affected.
Lastly some of the sheets are a little shorter than others, and I know I said give or take 1/4 but on a couple of colors it is going to have to be more like -3/4 of an inch on one side. I am sorry about that. I was told one size, and shipped another. 

I know this makes me look bad. I promise, I did not know I was going to be short until I opened the box from them today. I am very disappointed in this other supplier b/c of their lack of communication, ethics, etc.


----------



## Bree (Jul 31, 2009)

hewunch said:


> Pickguard Update***
> 
> My 2nd supplier (first time I have used them) did not have any of the Yellow/Black/Yellow in stock and does not know when they will get them. So if it is alright by everyone, I will just refund that cost to those who purchased it. They also did not have enough Red, so I am having to get more red from the other supplier (read, MUCH MORE RED!) So I will have plenty of extra solid red sheets available if anyone who purchased the y/b/y would like to swap out for red, I can do that too. PMs will go out to all affected.
> Lastly some of the sheets are a little shorter than others, and I know I said give or take 1/4 but on a couple of colors it is going to have to be more like -3/4 of an inch on one side. I am sorry about that. I was told one size, and shipped another.
> ...


 
Hans... Tighten up any shortages to my account with the red if that is what works best for you.  If you have extra... toss some scraps in and I will put it to good use!  Thx for working on this for us.
:wink::wink::wink:


----------



## soccer2010 (Jul 31, 2009)

Received my shipment.  Thanks so much.


----------



## sbrant (Aug 1, 2009)

*Red*

Hans -

You can substitute a sheet of red for the yby - no problem as we know you can only control so much.  Thanks for the hard work.

Skip


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Aug 4, 2009)

Got mine yesterday,  all was well, thanks.


----------



## seawolf (Aug 4, 2009)

Got mine yesterday, great material.
Thanks, Mark


----------



## hewunch (Aug 4, 2009)

Last of the Red came in today. I have a funeral this week and other stuff so I hope to get them out by Friday. It has been a learning experience! Glad those that have been shipped have been received. If you are looking for guard, PM me, I have a couple of packs left in the Business Classifieds.


----------

